# Smoking stuffed Turkey ????



## marctrees

W my Masterbuilt analog, in my weather, I can smoke at 310 - 320f.

So, can I do a typical Turkey Day stuffing inside a 12 lb bird ??

I have done some searches, and feel it's ok IF done at this temp range or a bit higher, but would like final opinions from our Experts here.

Also -  One thing I have NO idea -   What would be my optimal stuffing temp when I put it in the raw bird?

Lastly, - Are mesquite chips OK tasting  with Sage spice in stuffing?

Thank you, Marc


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Marctrees said:


> W my Masterbuilt analog, in my weather, I can smoke at 310 - 320f.
> 
> So, can I do a typical Turkey Day stuffing inside a 12 lb bird ??
> 
> I have done some searches, and feel it's ok IF done at this temp range or a bit higher, but would like final opinions from our Experts here.
> 
> Also -  One thing I have NO idea -   What would be my optimal stuffing temp when I put it in the raw bird?
> 
> Lastly, - Are mesquite chips OK tasting  with Sage spice in stuffing?
> 
> Thank you, Marc


If you can actually get 300*+ should be fine, being a 12lb bird.

Stuffing should be refer temp if not cooking immediately after stuffing. If smoking it up right after stuffing, then room temp won't hurt. You don't want warm stuffing inside the bird going into the fridge or it warms the inside of the bird.

Mesquite is a strong, earthy flavor and aroma...even with sage seasoning it could prove to be a bit strong. If you have other woods to do a smoke blend with mesquite would help mellow it out...a ratio of 1:3 mesquite / apple or most any other fruit woods, or even hickory would be very good choices for poultry, especially in combinations. If mesquite is all you have to work with then reduce smoke time to 1.5-2hrs...bird should take around ~25 min/lb @ ~300* being it's stuffed. If you have it in a pan with stuffing around the outside of the bird like oven roasting, then it may take another 3-4 min/lb.

Your bird's light and dark meat will be over minimum finished internal temp of 165*F before you stuffing reaches 165*, so after it's been smoking for couple hours check your I/T in the center of the cavity (stuffing).

Eric


----------



## marctrees

Thank you Eric - The bird will be stuffed and put in preheated smoker at around 310  + immediately.

Yes, I realize bird may be done before stuffing hits target temp.

THAT'S WHY I'm asking about possibly elevating the stuffing temp when stuffing.

I mean, I can put it in HOT, but not sure what's best.

All the celery, mushrooms, onions,  etc are pre cooked.

Jimmy J et al. ?????  Marc


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Marctrees said:


> Thank you Eric - The bird will be stuffed and put in preheated smoker at around 310  + immediately.
> 
> Yes, I realize bird may be done before stuffing hits target temp.
> 
> THAT'S WHY I'm asking about possibly elevating the stuffing temp when stuffing.
> 
> I mean, I can put it in HOT, but not sure what's best.
> 
> All the celery, mushrooms, onions,  etc are pre cooked.
> 
> Jimmy J et al. ?????  Marc


You know, now that you mention it, yeah, if you preheat/precook the stuffing and fill the cavity with the stuffing hot you'd not only cut down on cooking time, you'd run far less risk of drying out the bird due to overcooking just to get the stuffing to a safe temp.

I say GO FOR IT!!! I've never tried it, but this sounds like a good plan I'd be willing to try. My smoked birds have all been empty cavities. Might even be able to get the wife and daughters to leave all the birds for the smoker instead of one roasted just because of having a great stuffing.

Let us know the results!!!

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj

Alton Brown did a show on safely cooking a stuffed bird using hot stuffing. Do a search and see the details. At temps over 300 it can be done the issue is getting the stuffing to 165 without overcooking the breast. Leave the eggs out of the stuffing as allthe remaining ingredients are cooked. This will limit the risk of bacterial growth during the cook. And your choice of a small bird is a good one. No way would I attempt anything over 14 pounds...JJ


----------



## marctrees

Problem  here maybe....

 I put 145f stuffing into the bird, no eggs.

Bird was straight outa fridge, guessing about 36.

Covered tight w foil., (using the smoker as an oven, no wood chips this time.)

While we were doing that, smoker preheated to around 280.

After I put bird in smoker on full heat , after 20 minutes, I am showing only 268 and stuffing dropped to 108.

Put in at 4:00 CT.

Really wanted 300, or bit more.

Are we gonna die??        Marc

Update - at 40 minutes in, smoker is 271, stuffing is 104.


----------



## marctrees

50 minutes in -  Smoker at 273, stuffing dropped to 100. 

I think I'm learning this large cold mass really sucks heat and drops chamber temp more than I expected.

Should I remove the tight foiling from the top, for a few hours anyway?

We do normally bake these at 325 tightly foiled in oven, remove foil last 30 minutes.    Marc


----------



## marctrees

Pulled off top foiling.      Marc


----------



## Bearcarver

Well Marc,

You already heard from two Masters, so all I can do is say "I totally agree with Eric & Jimmy!!"

Bear


----------



## marctrees

Bear - Well ya, but problem is the situation is now changed from the plan -  my chamber is not getting as hot as I "promised"    Marc


----------



## Bearcarver

Marctrees said:


> Bear - Well ya, but problem is the situation is now changed from the plan -  my chamber is not getting as hot as I "promised"    Marc


Keep it going-----It should turn around, if you keep the Smoker Temp over 270°.

The initial "Cold Meat" is mostly in the past.

Sorry I gotta leave too.  You should be OK soon.

Don't open the Door!!

Bear


----------



## marctrees

Ya!  Thank you for the door remind, agreeed.

I will open one time to spin it maybe around 145 stuffing temp.

Chamber continues to hang around  at 270, 1500 W light on constantly, no cycling.

Polder dual bulb probe.

      Marc


----------



## marctrees

Just as a sidenote, ambient temp outdoors 52f.

Chamber continues at 271.

Will insulate this thing for future cool weather poultry.     Marc


----------



## marctrees

2 1/2 hours in  - stuffing at only 111 f.

We're gonna die.

Marc


----------



## marctrees

3 hours in, chamber at 273, stuffing only 118.

????  We're gonna die???               Marc


----------



## marctrees

3 1/4 hrs -       Chamber 276,  stuffing 129.  

Hoping my Expert JJ sees this and comments if were gonna die or not.

I have given all the data.

  Marc


----------



## marctrees

4:20 into cooking time.

Chamber 274f.

Stuffing 154f.

Spinned turkey 180,  put in big handful Mesquite chips in factory tray.

That's plenty for the whole smoke, want it light.

Womenfolk and all wanting "traditional roast turkey".

Did I stay in danger too long ??????

Marc


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Just got back from work a bit ago...looks like you've been wiping some sweat off your brow.

Naw, it's gonna be fine...nobody dies today. The 40-140*/4hr guideline is just that...a recommendation from big brother. 154* in the stuffing @ 4:20 is pretty respectable considering how your chamber temp was running. The 129* @ 3:15 into the smoke was what knocked you out of the danger-zone...11* away with 45 minutes to get there. Yeah, when you drop in a large, cold mass into a smoker it really takes a hit on chamber temps for a while.

WOW!!! 52* ambient and it's running full throttle? Yep, sounds like an insulation job coming your way. Be sure to protect it from the wind...that zaps the heat worse than anything else. The cold ambient temps, sure they take their toll, but not as much as wind, snow and rain. Speaking of rain, if you can't keep all of your electrical connections, controller, etc dry, don't use it in the rain.

Enjoy that stuffed turkey!!!

Eric


----------



## marctrees

Eric -Yes , brow sweat here due to lower cooking temp by 30 degree +  than I wanted.

No wind here fortunately.

The elect in rain is no prob, foil hood roof over the Analog control, extension cord joint up on fence, draped in foil.

I am an Electrician by trade, firm believer in GFI's.

So no Elect concerns at all past that..

Of course, the rain cools it off.

Will definitely do exterior insulation after this learning experience.   Marc


----------



## marctrees

All done, panic fever over.

At 5 hours in, actually hit 10 degree overcook temps everywhere.

Good that I pulled top foil, looks great. NOT too dark at ALL.

Unplugged smoker, let rest undisturbed not opened door inside smoker 40 minutes.

Q view tommorow, after I figure out posting.    

Think we're ok, no need to call the Undertaker this time.

Yes ? No?  ?  ?

Marc


----------



## forluvofsmoke

HAH-HAH!!! You'll probably know before morning if it was mistake, but I'm 100% convinced, based on your times and I/T readings that all is and will be well.

Eric


----------



## noboundaries

This has been a fun read.  Allow me to share a story. 

I grew up eating stuffed turkeys that I now know were thawed and roasted in an unsafe manner.  My mother and her sisters used to thaw turkeys on the counter.  Then they'd wash them extensively.  When ready to oven roast them they'd coat them inside and out with lots of salt.  Finally they'd stuff them and cook them overnight in the oven at 180F, getting up to baste it occasionally.  The finished birds always looked beautiful but the white meat was dry as chalk, requiring copious amounts of gravy.  She her sisters did it that way because that's how their mother did it.  No one died or got sick, which is probably a miracle.   

Once I learned a bit about food safety I won't stuff a bird, but understand it is still done quite a bit.  Frankly I used to love that creamy, moist stuffing, but just can't bring myself to stuff a bird.


----------



## Bearcarver

I knew you'd be OK when I left last night, Marc.

Therms all reading around 270° should get her done in time.

So as long as you didn't open the door a lot, it would get going once the initial "Cold" of the bird subsides.

One of the things I don't like about the Masterbuilt Analog is they aren't insulated like the MES Digital units are.

One of the things you can do is get a Welders Blanket to lay over it, but don't block any vents.

At least you're down there around Toledo Bend----It gets below ZERO up here.

So how did that Turkey Taste???

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj

DANG! I missed all the Fun!:biggrin: Putting hot stuffing in kills or at least injures any bacteria in the cavity. Now even though the stuffing temp is dropping, the damage to them critters is done. Cooking at a relatively high temp got the bird heated before any cavity survivors could grow. 

Regarding Ray's childhood Turkey....YEP, I think many of us been down that road. The counter, stuffing and low temp was a bad idea but the saving grace was Mom also cooked the PI$$ out of the bird, an IT probably 190+! This knocked out any critters that grew and most if not all the toxins. Additionally, these birds were before over use of antibiotics and hand sanitzer when folks HAD a stronger immune system and a little surviving Salmonella just gave Dad some bad gas...JJ


----------



## daveomak

Here's an article we discussed some time back....    HACCP Stuffed Turkey Study...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...key-food-safety-haccp-test-study#post_1488477


----------



## marctrees

Bear - Both turkey and stuffing turned out great, 

Will try to post Qview in this thread tonight

DaveOmak - Very good article, I had to read it slowly a few times to soak up most of it, will refer to it again.

Thank you all for responses, Marc


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Dave, thanks for the refresher. I remember reading that one and somehow lost track of it (didn't subscribe or reply), but I have it bookmarked now.

Eric


----------



## marctrees

Update - The two of us spent hours last night swapping positions sitting on the Porcelain Throne.

Tummys (Dunlop bellies in our cases) feeling BADDDDD. 

NOTTTTTTTT. 

All good here. Just wanted to inject some Drama. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






            Marc


----------



## DGsMIMI

I know this is dated 2016...but wanted to add my comment for prosperity sake ...and its 2020. what else I got to do!?

My husband loves  smoked stuffing and turkey. To elevate the fear of bacteria, I actually bake the the stuffing (and bird if need be) in the oven a little bit after smoking.

I line the cavity with cheesecloth and then loosely stuff the bird (I make a chestnut stuffing). I smoke the stuffed bird. When I can wiggle the leg (I know, so technical...but mostly because of smoking at low temp in cold weather). I take the stuffing out, put in a pan and put in a 350 oven and bake until the top is a little crispy. About 20-30 minutes. Depending on how much time I have, I either put the turkey back on the smoker, break it down and bake the cavity parts (covered in foil), or put the whole thing in the oven (til the juices in the cavity run clear). Turkey has never been dried out. Stuffing has never made us sick.

I have also butterflied (spatchcocked the turkey) placed it on a grate over the dressing/stuffing in a pan and smoked (removed the breast bone or not). 

I've also boned the turkey (sans drumsticks) and trussed the stuffed turkey so it looks like a whole turkey. Don't forget the cheesecloth!

Either of the options, the stuffing/dressing and turkey get a short bake in the oven.

Hope this helps someone get that creamy stuffing back on the menu!

Happy Thanksgiving 2020!


----------



## daveomak

You can do it scientifically to insure you won't get sick...  

Using a calibrated thermometer, cook the turkey to an internal temperature that coincides with the following FSIS poultry chart...  The bird will be pasteurized...  If you have stuffing in the bird, check the IT of the stuffing also..   I recommend the 12% Fat schedule as it is the longest time.. and I don't think anyone can measure or guess the %fat in a bird..  Also, I recommend adding 30+ minutes to the time to allow for any miscalculations, to be on the safe side...   A 7D (decimal) reduction in bacteria is 99.99999% kill rate...
The only draw back to using this chart is......  There WILL be pink meat from the myoglobin...
The upside is...  The bird will be moist and you won't have to drink something after every bite of white meat you chew....


----------

